# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  A ishin trojanët te ardhur nga Dardania?

## Kreksi

=Prejardhja e familjes Trojane=


Sipas te dhânave te reja nga shkenca, kataklizmi që ndodhi në Egje kjo lidhet me të njëjtën periudh historike kur aty ga rreth vitit -1450 Para Krishti i pari i trojanve Dardanosi,ishte një pjesëtar i një fisi Ilirë i cili thuhet se kishte ikur nga një kataklizëm mu n’atë epokë kur në ishullin Santorin që gjëndet në detin Egje kishte shperthyer nga mali Terra një vullkan, më shkatrruesi mbi tokë që e njeh deri më sot shkenca.

E gjithë klima në Mesdhe si dhe deri në Groenland kishte ndryshuar tërësishtë për disa vite me rradh, dielli nuk arrinte të rrezonte mbi faqe te dheut. Duhet të besohet se, që nga kjo kohë Dardanosi duhet te këtë ikur nga ky kaos dhe gjetur strehim atje në brigjet e Frigjisë tek mbreti Teuker e që më vonë pas vdekjes së Teukerit, Dardanosi mbetet sundimtar i i vetëm pasi që ai martohet me të bijen e Teukerit, Bahtia qe ishte trashëgimtare e vetëme e tronit mbretëror.Më vonë, nipi i Dardanosit pra, Trosi e themelon Trojën legjendare ku në kohën e sundimtarit Laomedon që ishte i ati i Priamit, Troja quhej Ilion, në emër të j’atit të tij, Iliaz e deri tek Parisi, Hektori e Polidori dhe ky i fundit ishte djali i vetëm i Priamit që arrin te shpetoje nga tragjedija trojane, i cili ndoshta është këthyer pas gjashtë brezave në atëdheun e të parve të tij në Dardanin e lashtë ? Kur dihet se Priami ia kishte besuar te birin e vogël mbretit trakas Rrezosit, mirepo ky e tradhton atë, sipas disa traditave, Rrezosi e mbyt Polidorin dhe ia rremben tërë thesarin qe kishte dhe kur e lexojmi me vemendje Virgjilin, habitemi se si edhe ky poeti romakë e eliminon pa mëshirë fare Polidorin e gjorë, trashëgimtarin e fundit të Priamit i cili vritet duke tentuar të kthehet në atëdheun e te parve të tij në Dardani menjehere pas shkatrrimit të Trojës nga akejët.

A ishin trojanët te ardhur nga Dardania, Kosova e sotme apo eshte kjo një fantezi ?

Prejardhja e familjes mbretnore Trojane:
Ramsezi II-të do te realizonte ëndrrën e tij qe ti ripushtoje territoret që ikishte patur dikur nën sundim para ardhesi i tij Tutmosis III por qe i kishte humbur pastaj gjatë sundimit te faraonit refomator Akenaton, ne vitin e katertë te sundimit te tij. Pra per Ramsezin ishte me se vitale kjo betej kunder Hititeve tecilet e kishin marrur nje pike strategjike te sirise se sotmee pasur me drunjë qe për egjiptianet ishte vital ky furnizim. Ramsezi II kishte vendosur ti ballafaqonte hititët në Kadesh, që konsiderohej një fortifikat e pamposhtur !
Faraoni niset pra nga Pi-Ramsez, qyteti i tij buzë deltës së Nilit, kalon nepermes Tçarru, Kanan, Tir dhe Biblos dhe futet në territoret e Amurus, këtu në befasi e sulmon princin Beteshina aleat i hititeve i cili dorzohet pa kundershtim fare.Ramsezi II emron Nearinkin aty si guvernator dhe kthehet në Egjipt, dhe ai kishtevrejtur se ende nuk ishte i gatshem ti sulmoje hititet këtë herë që ishin mu afër Amuru, i duhej një pergatitje e duhur kundër hititëve...Filloi pra ai te pergatiste ushtrin e tij, kishte vetem se 1900 egjiptas kurse pjesa tjeter ishin mercenar, ne emsin e tyre edhe 2100 Sardanes, tecilet pasi e kishin sulmuar egjiptin rreth vitit 2010 ne kohen e faraonit Merop, keta ishin dorzuar dhe tani luftonin ne krahun e faroneve, poashtu keta kishin edhe 2500 karroca me kuaj dhe te stervitur mirë. Niset ne muajin maj te vitit 1274(per disa burime tjera 1294) nga Egjipti duke kaluar në Kanan dhe Galile kupastaj ngjitet luginës së Bekës për të arrijtur në Kadesh, qytet në Sirin e sotme. Në anën tjetër edhe hititët bëhëshin gati për këtë betej. Perandori hititë Muvatalli kishte ngritur një ushtri të përbërë nga një koalicion i shumtë i popujve të Azisë që këta ishin;Naharina, Arzauva, Dardanë, Kershkesh, Masa, Pidasa, Inuna, Karkisa,Lukka, Kizzuvatan, Karkemish, Ugarit, Kedi, Nuges, Mushaset, praishin rreth 30 000 luftëtar e 3000 karrosa lufte terhequr ngakuajt e shpejtë hitit te quajtur Ikali. Në këto tekste egjiptase nga skribët e Ramsezit kuptohet se është edhe e teprueme kjo ngjarje, ku përkah numri i forcave, ai i zvogloj ushtarët e vetë në këto shkrime, dhe e tepron më hititët dhe se gjoja ai luftoi si luan, por në realitet, në këtë betej, perpakë se atij i shkoi koka...!Ta lëmi tani Ramsezin e të mirremi njëherë me aleatët e Muvatallit, përandorit hitit, ku në mesin e aletve të tij, ne mund të thëmi, në mesin e mercenerëve, i gjëjmi këtu për herë të parë në një tekst egjiptas të shkruar edhe emrin e "dardanëve" =dardi= permenden si aleat të hititve, perafersishtë nja 25 vite para Luftës së Trojës, te shkruar në hieroglife rreth 500 vite para se ti citonte Homeri në Iliaden e tij !

Si e spjegojmi këtë ?

Nëse e percjellim më kujdes kronologjin, atëherë duhët të këtë marrur pjesë në këtë luftë edhe vetë Priami, ku në këto rrethana e sjellin si bashkohës të Ramsezit II, por nëse kjo beteja e Kadeshit është zhvillua më 1274 para krishti, si e thonë disa të dhëna tjera por kemi edhe një dat më të perparshme të vitit 1294 më q'ka e hudh poshtë këtë ide ku, Priami e Ramsezi do kishin patur mundësi të ishin bashkohës, por, ka mundësi qe në këtë kohë për krahë hititeve duhet të ishte i ati i Priamit, Laomedoni ose si e quanin tirani i Trojës perndryshe i Laomedonisë sepse kështu e kishte emertuarTrojën pas vdekjes së babait të tij Iliosit (ilia)
Në këtë analiz mundohemi të lidhim prezencën e Dardanëve në Azië të vogël që nga Antikiteti i hershëm përmes shkrimeve që janë permendur si popull i fuqishëm e deri tek shuarja apo nderprerja e ç'do shenje në tekstet e autorëve që pasojnëderi në kohën e Krishtit dhe pas Krishtit për të perpiluar zingjirin e kësaj "Sages së gjatë të dardanëve "që mbijetoi deri në ditët tona Përpos këtij shkrimi të vjetër egjiptas që e cekëm më sipër, deri me sot e hasim emrin e dardanve, edhe tek Homeri në eposin "Iliada" që i kushtohet luftës 10 vjeçare të Trojës deri në ramjen e saj finale nga Akejt rrth vitit 1250 para krishti ose 25 vite pas betejes së famshme të Kadeshit. liada njihet permes Homerit qe e shkroi këtë rrefim legjandar në mesin eshekullit VIII, si te themi, sot të shkruaje ndonjë autorë për ramjen e Shkodres, 500 vite pas kësaj ngjarjes dhe ate pa kurrfarë referanca para tij! Pas ramjes se Trojës dardanët shuhën se ekzistuari në Azi të vogël...kështu mendonim, por kemi hasur edhe në një dëshmi tjetërnë një shkrim i vitit 404 para krishti ku autori grek Ksenofon permend dardanët, me saktesishtë, një princesh dardane meemrin Manja e cila ishte emruar guvernatore nga zatrapi persë,se dihet, në këtë kohë Eoliden, këtë regjion të Turkis jug-perendimore e sundonin perandorët persë.
Pra, princesha dardane Manja, pasi që ia vrasin burrin, kishte vendos që ta ftojezatrapin persë tek ajo dhe ta luste atë që ta zëvendësoje burrin e saj, pasi që princesha Manja iu ishte betuar zatrapit se, edhe ajo do ti paguaje tatimet më rregull si më parë që e kryente këtë detyrë me nder edhe i shoqi i saj, kështu që Manja ia mbushi mendjen Zatrapit persë dhe ai pranon propozimin e saj, pra, Manja kjo princesha e fundit dardane mbetet sundimtare e gjithë Eolides nja 60 vite para se te vinte Aleksandri i madh aty pari....Nëse do e pranojmi faktin se, të parët që themeluan Trojën ishin kolonizues, pra të ardhur nga gadishulli ilirik, atëherë kuptohet se kolonit nuk mund të ken patur jetë të gjatë asnjëherë, kjo dihet, po sipas mendimit tim, kjo dinasti ka zgjatur vetëm 150 vite dominimi në Frigji dhe pastaj është zhvëndosur diku tjetër, një pjesë ndoshta ka kaluar tek Hititët dhe Mitanët apo Hiksosët e tjerë te cilët kalojnë në Traki.
Ne nuk kemi ç'ka te shtojmi tjetër perpos kësaj se: në Azi te vogël dokumentohet qe ka patur koloni dardane 400 vite pas Homerit apo 800 vite pas ramjes se Trojës, sipas Ksenofonit dhe gati 30 vite para luftes se Trojës ne kohen e Ramsezit II-të mirëpo Ksenofoni jep kete vulosje se me te vertete Homeri nuk i ka nxjerrur dardanet si emer ne Azi te vogel koti si mit por fakt i gjallë, ata jetuan brez pas brezi edhe pas ramjes se Trojës.Pasi që shtjelluam keto pyetje në terësi permes teksteve te vjetra duke filluar atyre egjiptase te kohes se Ramsezit II si dhe sipas Homerit në "Iliada" mandej edhe Ksenofoni na e vertetoi se Dardanët kane ekzistuar edhe pas Homerit deri me ardhjen e Aleksandrit te Madh- diku kah viti 333 para krishti, shtrohet pytja;
A mos kanë krijuar dardanet diku me tutje kah lindja në Dardistanin e sotem koloni te re për te vijuar më tej sagen Trojane?

Origjina e familjes mbretnore Trojane:

Priami ishte një mbret i një qyteze shumë të pasur dhe më një prejardhje prestigjioze ku rradhiten një vargë paraardhës të tij në Iliad ku rrallë hasim në mitologji personazhe më një gjenealogji aqë të gjatë dhe direkte. I pari i tyre ishte Dardanosi, Eriktoni, Trosi, Ilosi e Laomedoni i j'ati i tij. Ndersa i j'ati i Dardanosit sipas mitit, ishte Zeusi që dëshmon se lidhja e Zeusit mê familjen mbretnore trojane ishte e pa këputur. Tre emrat, Dardanos, Tros dhe Ilos janë eponime që mund të revandikohen si emra të veçantë, jo grekë, kurse Eriktoniosi dhe Laomedonin i gjejmi edhe tek grekët.
Në katalogun e trojanëve Dardanosi njihët si eponim i Dardanëve dhe aleat i trojanve, ose edhe si trojanë, në Iliad dardanët udhëhiqen nga Eneu pasiqë edhe burime të mëvonëshme dëshmojnë se : Dardanët fomonin një popullësi të madhe në Gadishullin Ilirik dhe një pjesë e ketij fisi nga atje kishin kaluar në azi të vogël.
Në Iliad Dardanosi përmendet nga Eneu kur ky ndeshet përballë Akilit, ai e gjënë të nevojshme që ti tregoje Akilit se nga rridhte dhe i pershkruan atij degën gjenealogjike të tij që nga ardhja e Dardanosit në rrreze të malit Ida, se atëherë ende Ilioni apo Troja nuk ekzistonin, dhe me tej nga Posejdoni mësojmi se, Dardanosi për Zeusin ishte shumë i shtrenjtë.
Tradicionët post-homerike njohim edhe shumë emra të tjerë, si grat e njohura të Dardanosit, ato heroin e sjellin edhe nga Arkadia, nga Kreta, nga Italia apo Etruria.Të ju permendim se Dardanosi duhej të ishte bashkëkohës i Kadmit, apo së paku 50 vite pas tij, që mund të llogarisim se ai ka jetuar rreth vitit 1500 deri 1450 para krishti, që perputhet më epokën e Kadmit të ardhur diku nga Fenicia. Mirëpo ardhja e Dardanosit nga Italia më siguri është një epizod më i vonshëm krijimtari romake që këta e shtyjnë këtë lidhje familiare mu në ato vende ku pastaj Virgjili e shetit Eneun mu në këto vende për të dëshmuar gjoja se, «Eneuu kthye në atëdheun e të parve të tij në Italië andej nga vinte edhe stergjjyshi i tij Dardanosi».

Emrin Dardanos e gjejmi te ardhur edhe nga Trakia, Frigjia apo ndoshta edhe nga Venetët e Ilirisë ?

Emri i Dardanosit ështëi lidhur ngushtë më Ilirët edhe përmes fjalës "dardh" që ka kuptimin edhe të një shtizës, heshtes ku forma e majës së saj është në formën e dardhes, nga kjo armë pra me siguri se vjenë edhe shprehja e njohur tek ne kur thuhet se "dardha e ka bishtin mbrapa" do thotë shtizën e drurit si armë lufte më dy kuptime mirëpo emrin "dard" e hasim edhe tek fjalori keltik e sidomos gjermanë ku kjo "darda" është një shtiz në form të dardhes me çka perforcohet ideja se edhe Dardanosi i Iliades spjegohet sot p¨rrmes gjuhës shqipe dhe se vinte nga trojet shqiptare të lashta.
Poashtu emrin e dardanëve e gjejmi edhe në hieroglifet egjiptiane, të kohës së Ramsezit II-të rreth vitit 1286 gjatë betejes së Kadeshit në Sirinë aktuale.

Kush ishin Prindërit e Dardanosit ?

Shumica e autorve ecekin se Dardanosi ishte i biri i Zeusit dhe Elektres, sipas të dhenave të Heziodit, pra, Elektra kishte lindur Dardanosin dhe Etionin që të dy vllëzërit kishin për grua Demetrën këtë hyjni me ç'ka irritohet Zeusi dhe e denon Dardanosin, mirëpo teksti është i pjesërishëm por një pjesë është restorua.
Ndërsa Serviusi, autori tjetër latinë e spjegon më ndryshe ku, ai thotë se, Flektra ishte dashnorja e Zeusit por njëherit ishte edhe gruaja e mbretit Koritos të italisë, dhe se, Dardanosin e kishte nga Zeusi kurse djalin tjetër Jasionin e kishte me Korintosin, burrin e saj.

Sipas Likofronit, Elektra ishte e bija e Atllasit, lindi nga Zeusi Dardanosin dhe Iasionin që ky i dashuruar në Demetrën u vra nga rrufeja e Zeusit. Mirëpo këtu, në dallim nga versioni i më sipër, Serviusi namëson se Iasioni vritet nga Dardanosi në një dyluftim për shkak të Demetres ndërsa autori tjetër Laktans na thotë se Dardanusi si edhe Iasioni qê të dy ishin bijêt e mbretit Korintos e jo të Zeusit.Sa i per ketë grave të Dardanosit edhe këtu kemi versione të ndryshme.
Denisi i Halikarnasit thotë se, Dardanosi ishte martuar më Krizen, në Arkadië, ku, më vonë ik nga Arkadia. Por Diodori i Sicilisë thotë ndryshe, Dardanosi martohet më Batejën, ndoshta Bahtijën?...të bijën e mbretit të Frigjisë, Teukerit ku më vonë pas vdekjes së Teukerit Dradanosi trashëgon fronin mbi tokat e Frigjisë. Arriani, një historianë tjetër e thotë të njejtin version por ai e cekë se: Dardanosi u martua më te dy vajzat e Teukrosit, Nezon dhe Batejën, më të parën ai pati një vajzë të quajtur Sibellë, e njohur më vonë si profetesha e Frigjisë, e më Batejën pati Eriktonin dhe Ilosin.
Eustashe e permend edhe një grua tjetër të Dardanosit e që quhej Mirina dhe se autori këtu dyshon në mes Bateja dhe Aristes, ndërsa versionet tjera e cekin se, Dardanosi u martua më Ariste te bijën e mbretit Teukros i ardhur nga Kreta.
Denisi i Halikarnasit e thotë se, Atllasi ishte gjyshi i Dardanosit, më origjine nga Arkadia me çka iu lejohet e drejta romakëve ti quajnë edhe grekët si romakë autentik ndërsa Virgjili Dradanusin e njehë më origjinë nga qyteti romakë Koritus më çka i jep të drejten ta shkruaj Eneiden dhe ta sjelli Eneun në trojet e të parve të tij mirëpo mjerishtë që keq interpretohet përlexuesin shqiptar sot, ngase mendojmi se Virgjili bëri diçka për hirë tonë pa e ditur se ai e shpiku këtë trillim për interes të romakve qe nuk shkon ne interesin tonë as sot..

Autori tjetër Apolliosii Rodës Dardanosin e nxjerr nga ishulli i Samotrakës, sespe aty jetonte Elektra, e bija e Atllasit, e quajtur edhe ndryshe më emrin Strategjie por edhe Elektrione sipas Helenikosit të Lesbosit. Mirëpo Denisi i Halikarnasit më tej shton se e bijae Pallasit, Kreze kur martohet më Dardanosin, kjo i sjellë më vete si të pame, dhurata të shtrenta nga Atena, që ishin plotë me mistere si Palladioni i shenjtë, krijuar nga perenditë e mëdha. Kur arrinë pastaj në Samotrakë dhe pastaj nga aty Dardanosi më këto dhurata të shënjta, nderton një tempull për tinderuar këto simbole të shenjta dhuruar nga perendia dikurAthenës, ku më vonë kjo figurina misterioze e Palladiumit bartët edhe në Ilion.
Arktinosi thotë se, ky Palladioni i shenjtë ishte dhurat e Dardanosit që i kishte falur Zeusi e jo e Athenes mirëpo Akejët në luften e Trojës kishin vjedhur vetëm se një kopje të saj e jo origjinalin që ishte i fshehur në Trojë dhe pas ramjes së Trojës Eneu e merrë me vete dhe e dergon në Itali ku sherbente si bazament i ndertimit të Romës.
Pra, Dardanosi i solli këta penatët nga Samotraka në Frigji kurse Eneu sipas Virgjilit i merr këto mistere te perendive dhe i kthen ato prapë në Italië. Si e dijmi më vonë, gjatë një sulmi te Galëve nga Belgjika në krye më Brenusin e famshëm në vitin 389 para krishti ku më këtë rast rrethohet Roma, prifterinjët romakë nxjerrin nga arka e moçme këtë Palladiumin që e kishte sjellur Eneu dhe pasi që e shikon me sy Brenusi, ky nga frika merrë arratinë dhe heq dorë nga rrethimi i Romës.
Kemi edhe dëshmi tjera se, Palladioni i famshëm i Dardanosit ishte në Samotrakë se ai permendet edhe tek autorë tjerë sipastyre, kur Kadmosi martohet më Harmonin ata shkojnë aty te dy në këtë tempull të shenjtë te këtyre mistereve në Samothrak. Mandej edhe perendit tjera iu sollen dhurata Kadmosit e Harmonisë, në mesin e dhuratave ishte edhe një fyell i artë, dhurat e falur nga Hermesi.

Mirëpo kur Dardanosi vëndoset nga Samotraka në Frigji, së pari themelon një qytet që merr emrin Lirnos, emërtim sipas kësaj dhurates nga Hermesi, aty Dradanosi kishte lënë fyellin e famshëm, mirëpo kur Akili pushton Lirnosin e merrë këtë fyell magjikmë vete. Sa i perketë mistereve të Samotrkës, është interesante se po në të njëjtin vendë takohën këtu në Samotrakë edhe Filipi i Maqedonisë dhe Olimbia e Mollosve kupastaj martohën pasi që më parë, Olimbia i kushtonte rëndësi këtij vëndit të mistereve dhe ishte adhuruese si falltore emagjive të fshehura.
Sipas versioneve tjera, Dardanosi i kishte shkuar në ndihmë mbretit të FrigjisëTeukrosit dhe pas vdekjes së tij Dardanosi trashëgon tërë Frigjinë, themelon qytetin e tij të parë Dardania buzë hyrjes së kanalit që lidhte Detin e Zi më Egjeun ku deri atëherë quhej Teokria, me ardhjen e Dardanosit në fron ky vendë u quajt Dardania, që sipas autorve te ndryshem, varri i tij ishte jo largë Trojës. Më vonë Dardania, apo Ilioni e Troja njihën më emrin fusha e Trojades.

Diodori i Sicilisë thotë se: pasi që Dardanosi e themeloi një qytet më emrinDardani atje në Frigji, ai dergon edhe kolonë të tjerë në Trakië.
Si duket pra, ka patur një pshtjellim sa i përketë prejardhjes së Dardanosit, në këtë regjion të afërt nga Dardania e Ilirisë i afërt nga mali Ida, në Abidos, kurse Virgjili e nxjerr Dradanosin gjoja si babai i Ilionit dhe themeluesi i këtij qyteti.( Por nga ana e lexuesit tonë, per çudi, asnjëri nuk e vrejti se Virgjili revadikon Dardanosin si pasardhes romakë.. qe shkoi nga Italiadhe u kthye, ndërsa ne e kuptojmi ndryshe, duke e interpretuar se gjoja Dardanosi nga Dardania shkoi e themeloi Romen, por nerealitet referancat e Virgjilit tregojne ndryshe se ai politikisht e kryen procesin e tij duke e nxjerrur Dardanosin nga italia, pereseri e rikthen pas 150 vite Eneun ne vendin nga kishte dalur i pari i tyre, i quajtur, Dardanosi nga Korita e Italisë.. dhe këtu, me vje keq se, lexuesi yni nuk e ka kuptuar mirë mesazhin e Virgjilit, sepse, në mendjen tonë ai na thurri lavdi por në realitet qelsi i enigmes është diku tjetër, pra, tek propaganda dhe perfitimet ne mas duke e manipuluar shpirtin e popullit te Romës së vjetër me ndihmen e mitologjisë percjellur me poezi)

Sipas të gjitha këtyre të dhanave, kuptohët pra se, Dardanosi në Frigji nuk ishte autokton poashtu edhe dardanët ishin një popull i ardhur ose nga Traka ose nga Arkadia ose nga Ilira.
Dihet se Shliemani ishtei pasionuar për Trojen Homerike sipas të thënave të tij gjoja se, qysh nga mosha e re por është interesante kjo se si i ra ndermend të kerkoje Trojen një tregtari qe mirrej me tregtin e barotit gjatë luftes së Sesionistëve (shkëputjes) nga Unioni amerikan i vitit 1862-1864 ku më këtë rast të volitshem ai bëri pasuri të madhe duke u marrur më blerjen e duhanit dhe shitjen e barutit te dy palve në në këtë konflikt qe terboi tere Ameriken e asaj kohe dhe si ia arriti pastaj Shlimani si tregtar i barutit dhe municioneve e armatimit luftarakë t'i kthehet gjurmeve arkeologjike deri në kërkim të Trojës legjendare ?

Duke e studiuar mirë biografin e tij, për disa shkenctar, ai kishte humbur besimin dhe sot autorët modernë mendojnë se, Shliemani ishte një sharlatani pa shoq dhe se në tregti dilte fitimtar dhe mashtrues i pa zëvendsueshem.

Pas kthimit nga Amerika, mënjëhere pasi që ishte nderprerë lufta prapë Shlimanin e gjejmi në një konflikt tjetër mu afër frontit ku bëhej lufta Ruso-Turke në Krime !

Edhe këtu ai nisi te mirrej njësoj si atje në Amerikë me biznes por këtë herë me indigo qe vinte nga india dhe posa perfundon lufta ruso-turke Shlimani doli fitues me një pasuri te madhe parash për atë kohë. Ideja i kishte ardhur që te mirrej prej tani me diçka krejt tjetër...
Në vitin 1871 ai fillon te gërmojë në Bunar- Bashi, aty ku më parë ishin disa germadha dhe një kanal i gjërë që percillte ujërat e një dege te Skamandres drejte tek gjiri i Beshikës në perendim kah deti Egje.
Mos te harrojmi t'ju permendim se, germadhat e Trojës në Hisarlik aty ku pastaj do hulumtoje edhe Shlimani, dikur ishte një qytet i zhvilluar nga romakët por njihej me emrin Ilion dhe t'ju kujtojmi se, Troja ka ndërruar disa herë në histori këtë emër.
Duke u nisur nga kronologjia e enciklopedive botërore thuhet se:
Nismetari apo i pari i trojanve ishte Dardanosi (diskutohet ende se ka ardhur nga Dardania Ilire e tham siper) u vendos në mbretërin e Frigjisë si spahi në tokat e mbretit Teuker mu buzë ngushticës së sotme të Dardaneleve dhe aty ai kishte ndertuar një kala, sigurisht për të kontrolluar tregtinë detare në mes dy detnave Detit të Zi dhe Egje, pra, ky vendë njihet me emrin Dardanum si qyteti i parë i kësaj dinastije ejo Troja, mashtrohen disa hulumtues. Mirëpo pas vdekjes se Teukerit ku e bija e tij Bateja do martohej me Dardanosin pasi qe Teukrosi nuk kishte lën trashigimtar tjetër dhe kështu fillon dinastia e parë dardane në Frigji që zgjati për gjashtë gjenerata me rradh që nga -1450 para krishti e deriafër vitit -1250 me ramjen e Trojës ku si mbret i fundit ishte Priami.

Dardanosi dhe Bateja(batija, bahtija?) kishin lënë trashigimtar Eriktonin, ky le mbrapa tij Trosin ku dhe sipas tij merr emrin Troja. Trosi kishte dy djem, Iliusi dhe Azarakun. Në fron për mbret hyp Iliusi kurse Azarakusi per trashigimtar kishte Kapisin e pas tij vjen Ankizi i famshëm i cili bie në dashuri me Afërditen, lind Aneas/Eneu dhe dihet pastaj se nga kjo degë që ishte pak më largë te asaj te Laomedonit e Priamit u menjanuan si vargje epike qellimisht nga skena politike sepse permes tragjedis trojane Virgjili dhe Augusti kishin konspirua së bashku planin e tyre; duhej patjeter kurdisur origjinen trojane të romakve por jo nga dera e Priamit e Laomedonit, por, duhej zgjedhur dikush tjeter !
Sipas Virgjilit dhe Augustit, kjo dega famëkeqe e Iliusit duhej zhdukur nga faqet e historisë Romake sepse ishin degjeneruar dhe se i kishte humbur te gjitha virtytet e të te parëve të tyre siq ishte Dardanosi e Trosi e Iliusi, rremi duhej këputur që nga Laomedoni e deri tek Priam qe ishin dy sovranet e fundit.

Të shofim këtu vijen trashigimtare të families mbretnore trojane:
Dardanosi
Eriktoni
Trosi
IIliusi================================ Azarraku
Laomedoni=============================Kapis
Priami================================Ankiz
Parisi-Hektori- Kasandra- Polidori=========== Eneu*=shkon ne drejtim te Italisë ?
Qe pra si na shfaqetfamilja mbretërore trojane që nga shekulli XIV deri ne shekullin eXIII-të para Krishti.
Është e vertete kjo se, në një faqe nga biografia e tij Shlimani i permend familjen trojane duke thënë se, kjo dinasti dhe ky popull ka ardhur diku ngaBallkani....
Pas një pune intensive, brenda tri vite Shlimani zbulon jo një por nëntë shtresa teTrojës të ngritura njëra mbi germadhat e tjetres. Një civilizimi vjetër prej më së 4000 vitesh. Mirëpo vetem në Trojen numërVI-të Shlimani gjen disa prova të zjarrit ku dhe bindet se aty kagjetur Trojen Homerike. Një mbremje derisa puntorët e tij kishinnderprerë punën, ai bënte një shetitje mbi muret e Trojes sipërgermadhave te posa zbuluara dhe papritmas "gjoja" se paska hasur në një arkë prej druri ku në te ai gjeti thesarin e njohur që menjehere e pagëzon"Thesari i Priamit"!
Aty brenda në ark druri ai gjeti një diadem të mrekullueshëm prej ari të gershetuar me fletë dushku, jo ma pak se "dymbëdhjetëmijëfletë dushku" (si në shifren mitike-fetishe qe permendet shpeshehere në këngët tona kreshnike numri 12000...)...
Mbetej tani problemi më i nderlikuar për Shlimanin se, si ta largonte këtë thesar largë syve te puntorve te tij ?..
Shlimani e fton te shoqen e tij Sofien, një greke, thuhet se ishte arvanite me te cilën posa ishte martuar, dhe, kur ia tregon tërë atë thesar ajo mbetet pa mend !
"-Ç'ka do t'iu themi puntorëve neser ...?" - e pyet ajo.
"-Ti neser do t'iu dalesh perpara punetorve dhe t'iu thuash se, -burri im sot ka ditlindjen..."
Mirëpo dihet fare mirë për aventurat e këtij thesari i cili fshehurazi kalon nga Turqia për në Europë, pra, në mënyrë ilegale dhe pa e vrejtur askushi më parë ai kishte paguar ca lira ari një zaptie qe duhej ta mbikqyrte Shlimanin dhe shumë lehtë e kalon perandorin osmane. Mbi këtë zbulim te rendësishëm merret vesh disa ditë më vonë nga një artikull i një gazete greke ku thuhej se, Shlimani paska gjetur Trojen dhe thesarin e Priamit !Nga Greqia Shlimani ikën mënjëhere në Gjermani tek kaizeri Bizmark, se tani autoritetet turke i kerkonin llogari se ua ka vjedhur thesarin në token e tyre.Turqit s'kishin kurrfarë prova se ai thesar është gjetur në territorin turk por ishin të bindur vetem sipas deklarates qe kishte dhënë vetë Shlimani në gazeten greke. Tani ishin acaruar marrdhenjet edhe ne mes Turqis dhe Prusis.Shlimani rrefuzonte t'ia kthente thesarin Turqisë.
Pas një procesi gjyqësor Shlimani denohet dhe detyrohet që t'i pagujë qeverisë turke disa mijëra flori dhe kështu procedura mbyllet njëherë për njëherë.
Deri para vitit 1993 askush më nuk e ka ditur se ç'u bë me "Thesarin e famshëm të Priamit"....

Posa shembet Muri i Berlinit, gjermanët filluan t'i kerkonin Rusve relikat e tyre nëpër muzeume te ndryshme te Rusisë ku dhe aty rastësisht një ekip hulumtues hasi në thesarin e famshëm të Priamit.
Mësohet pastaj kjo histori se, pas bombardimeve dhe ramjes së Berlinit më 1945 nga armata e kuqe, këta te fundit e rrëmbyen thesarin nga Berlini, gjoja si plaçkë lufte më shumë gjesende tjera e vepra arti dhe të gjitha këto relika i strehojnë në muzeun "Hermitazhë" në Shën Petersburg. Prapë edhe pas 120 vitësh saga Trojane ringjalli kurreshtjen kudo në botë permes mediave AFP se u gjet *"thesari i famshem i Priamit"* dhe perseri turqit ngriten zërin dhe revendikuan mënjëhere këtë trashëgimësi kulturore që sipas ligjit, duhej t' iu takonte atyre.
Mirëpo, nga ana tjeter rusët ngulen këmbë dhe iu pergjigjën turqve si dhe gjermanve: "neve nuk do t'ia kthejmë askujt thesarin, as gjermanve e as turqve".Deri më sot kjo procedur është e mbyllur kështu qe ky thesar ngelet sot e kesaj dite në Rusi për gjithëmon si plaçkë e luftës së dytë botrore.Mirepo pritni se saga trojane ende s'ka perfundua: Dhe tani për te vertetuar se a është me të vertet ky thesar i kohes së Priamit apo jo, shkencëtarët gjermanë kanë marrë leje per ta analizuar në radiokarbon dhe rezultati del se, për habinë e të gjithë shkencëtarve të botës se: thesari i perket periudhes së vjeter, nja 1000 vjet para luftës së Trojes!

Pra, pa e ditur fare se nga cila periudh rridhte ky thesar, zbulimi i Shlimanit del një gënjeshtër, ndoshta nga mos dija e tij apo ishte përgatitur ky plan nga një rrjetë grek për të çuar hi në syt e botës se,edhe e tërë Azia e Egjeu ishin greke ?
Sipas rrethanave te asaj kohe dihet fare mirë se, edhe atë maskën e gjetur dy vite më heret në Mikenë nga Shlimani, grekët menjëherë e hapen lajmin se gjoja: «u gjetë maska e famshme e Agamemnonit» i cili ishte bashkëkohës i Priamit ne Iliaden e Homerit. Mirëpo sot më zhvillimin e shkences dhe teknikes veshtirë është ti iket se vertetes.
Por për habi, grekët ende deri më sot nuk kanë lejuar të analizohet maska e Agamemnonit para shkenctarve te huaj !
A thua Pse?
E treguam më sipër se,«thesari i Priamit» i quajtur kështu nga Shlimani, ka një origjinë edhe më të vjetër për 1000 vite se sa lufta e Trojës ?

Pra aty rrethë vitit 2250 para krishti e jo 1250 vitesiç mendohet se lufta e Trojës është zhvilluar në këtë periudh.
Nëse e analizojmi mirë këtë dosjen e rastit Shliman, pra, na dalin faktet se as figura prej ari e të famshmit Agamemnon nuk duhet ti takonte periudhes së luftës së Trojës por më herët dhe për atë grekët nuk do pranojn kurrë që të shpaloset kjo e vertetë. Është për tu habitur se si u gjetën në te njejtën kohë edhe maska e Agamemnonit dhe "thesari i Priamit" dy protagonisteve kryesor te kësaj lufte dhe se me e keqja na del që ky kolekcion i ashtuquajtur ngaShlimani"thesari i Priamit" na qënka më i vjetër se Priami për 1000 vite atëherë edhe maska e Agamemnonit duhet te ishte e të njejtës epokë edhese nuk është gjetur në te njejtin vendë por mund te dyshohet diçka tjetër; një plan i fshehur në mes Shlimanit dhe autoriteteve greke qe te perhapnin këtë zbulim senzacinel në interesin e grekve vetëm permes këtyre gënjeshtrave.Një specialist i biografis së Shlimanit në një revist pariziane shkon aqë largësa që e thotë se, ka mundësi që ky thesar të jetë blerë dikunë Ballkan nga ndonjë tregtar i gjesendeve antike, ndersa gjatë një bisede me një artist turk, këtu në Paris, ai më bindi edhe mua se, Shlimani paska kaluar edhe nëpër Ballkan e ndoshta edhe nëKosovë apo Shkup, si mos të besohet fenomeni Shliman ndryshe, ishte një mashtrues po, por për llogari te kujt punonte ai, përsherbimet gjermane apo greke ?
Sipas kësaj deshmie thuhet në një libër ku pershkruhet udhëtimi i Shlimanit nëpër Kosovë dhe se ai libër që mban titullin "Njerëzit, mbretërit dhe perenditë"

Tani pra nuk është më tej në pytje se, a është apo nuk është ky thesar i kohës së Trojes por në pytje është se: nga rrjedh ky thesar i famshëm dhe cilit qytetrim i kanë takuar këto stolisje te rafinuara imitime fletë sh dushku prej ari e te lidhura njëra pas tjetrës me 12 000 kapce prodhuar diku rreth *1000 vite para luftës së Trojës !*?!
A ka ekzistuar Homeri ?

Lucieni i Samosatës nëshekullin e II-të pas erës sonë e imagjinon një takim, njëintervistë me Homerin në librin e tij, “Ngjarje të vërteta”ku shprehë kënaqësinë se ky takim imagjinativ më Homerin dojepte rezultate të frytshme për lexuesin ku në këtë kohë çdogrekë si dhe latinë digjej nga dëshira për tê njohur tëvërtetën se, nga cili vend e kishte prejardhjen Homeri, prandajLucieni në një takim që pati më të në një ishull, ia shtronkëto pyetje Homerit;Nga cili vendë jeni ?
- Edhe sot e di qëshumica interesohen të dijnë se nga cili vendë jam, e di që disa mendojnë se jam nga Shios, tjerët mendojnë se jam nga Smirna, shumica mendojnë se jam nga Kolofoni. Mirëpo, në realitet unë jam nga Babiloni, ku bashkëqytetarët e mi nuk më thërrisnin Homer por, Tigranë !

Pastaj, i dërguar si pengë, (që do thotë homeros) tek grekët, atje kam ndërruar emrin dhe sot njihem me emrin e poetit Homero.
Kur e pyeta se: a i keni shkruar ju vetë me dorën tuaj këto vargje, ai mu përgjigj:
- Po, unë vetë Homeri, më dorën time !
Pa dyshim se Iliada e Homerit i bëri Dardanët të pavdekshëm përmes këngëve të kësaj vepre letrare por, edhe para Homerit, i cili besohet se jetoi në shekullin e IX-të para Krishtit, dardanët ishin të përmendur në fyshekët e hieroglifëve egjiptase, ku në vitin 1295 morën pjesë përkrahë Hititve në betejën e Kadeshit kundër faronit Ramsez II, ose së paku 50 vite para luftës së Trojës.Mirëpo dardanët i hasim më këtë emër edhe pas rënies së Trojës, si deshmi, nga Ksenofoni Helenik, ai i has dardanët e fundit në Eolidë, në Azitë vogël, derisa këto vise në shekullin e V-të para Krishtit ishin të pushtuara nga persët, Ksenofoni e përshkruan mirë një ngjarjetë rëndësishme në lidhje me një princeshë Dardane te quajtur Mania që sundoi në Eolidë rreth vitit 400 para Krishti ose sëpaku 400 vite pas Homerit. Pra si e shofim, për ekzistencën edardanëve kemi dëshmi se ky popull ekzistonte dhe nuk ishte shuar edhe pas rëniës së Trojës, pra, Ksenofoni na e lejon të bazohemi mbi këtë argument se, as tek Homeri nuk qënka kjo një shpikje por një realitet: dardanët jetuan edhe pertej Bosforit në Azi te vogël si koloni e vogël disa shekuj me rradh.
Sipas të dhënave tek disa studiues të njohur rreth biografisë së Homerit mendojnë shumica prej tyre se, këto dy poema, rapsodë të famshme “Iliada”dhe “Odiseu” nuk janë të shkruara kurrsesi në greqishte por në gjuhën ioniane. T’ ju kujtomi pak më tej se, Ionianët u shpërngulën (emigruan) nga brigjet e detit Jonianë, përafërsisht rreth 140 vite pas rënies së Trojës dhe u vendosën në brigjet e Azisë (Turqi e sotme) ku kjo koloni joniane ruante ende gjuhën e të parëve të tyre.
Pra, si e shofim, ka mundësi se ionianet ishin të shtyrë nga dyndjet Doriane të cilët historia i njehë menjëherë pas luftës së Trojës në Ballkan pra që nga 1200 para Krishti, Dorianët te dalur nga fiset ilire të mesit të Shqipërisë, pushtuan dhe shemben Mikenen, por nuk u ndalen me kaq, ata u sulen mbi të gjithë ishujt e Egjeut derisa këta u ndalën në Kretë. (lexoni shënimin tjetër; “gurnia" dhe "mallia" doriane)
Ku lindi Homeri ?

Homeri lindi në Kyme, ishull që shtrihet në brigjet e lumit Melese, kështu që edhe sipas këtij lumi e ëma e tij e emëron më emrin Melezigen çunin e tij, mirëpo me vonë e merr emrin Homero në momentin kur ky ia fillon të punonte si arkatar për senatin e qytetit Kyme, megjithëse me vone kishin filluar ta lënin sytë atë…
Me emrin Homero në greqishte nuk identifikohet askund më parë ky emër, dhe një gjë tjetër, duhet marrë parasysh se, Homeri asnjëherë nuk e ka shkel Greqinë kontinentale të atëhershme, në Athinë dhe nuk mund të themi se ai dinte te fliste greqisht derisa ishte ionienë dhe shkruante një gjuhë e dialekt krejt tjetër…

Kah fundi i jetës së tij disa miq  e këshillojnë Homerin që të shkoje në Athinë për ti shkruar vargjet e tij edhe në gjuhën greke mirëpo fatkeqësisht që gjatë këtij udhëtimi për në Greqi ai vdes në ishullin Io dhe aty varroset si poet ionian e jo grek.Që në moshën e re Homeri kishte bërë udhëtime te shumta, që nga brigjet e Afrikës,Spanjë dhe Egjipt.Këtu në Egjipt ndalet një kohë të gjatë ku edhe merrë të gjitha njohuritë e duhura që pastaj edhe i transmeton përmes “iliades” e “odises” gati se të gjitha perëndit e huazuara egjiptase ku më vonë marrin hovin këto perëndi edhe në mbarë Greqinë antike.Madje derisa kishte qëndruar një kohë të gjatë në Egjipt, Homeri mëson nga priftërinjtë aq shumë për Parisin dhe Helenen sa që nga ky çast menjëherë aty fillon ideja që të kompozoj poemën “ILIAS” që më vonë e njohim “iliada” titull ne emër tëqytetit të Frigjisë, që i kishte dhen Ilius, i biri i Trosit që ishte nipi i Dardanosit te Madh, themeluesit te kësaj dinastie të famshme dhe besohet se ishin të ardhur dikur nga Dardania e Ilirisë pellazgjike qëkishte migruar për në Frigji diku rreth 1450 para Krishtit.

Pra, qytet Ilion njihejmë shumë në atë kohë se sa më emrin Troja qe kishte marrur këtë emër vetëm me ardhjen e Priamit si mbret i fundit i dinastisë dardane qe vjen ne fron pas Laomedonit tiranik !
Laomedoni njihej se ishte një mbret koprrac dinak një tiran, njihet se ai kishte ambicie tjera sa që donte që edhe emrin e babait te tij Ilius ta injoronte dhe t’ia vënte emrin qyteti të Trojes Laomedonia, mirëpo ashtu si edhe e kërkonte ky tiran, e pëson keq nga Herakleu i cili e gjykon me vdekje për një tradhti që i kishte bërë heroit.
Laomedoni i kishte dhuruar Herakleut një kali jo nga fara e atyre kuajve të famshëm qe posedonin prej gjeneratash dardanët dhe ruanin me xhelozi racen e këtyre kuajve të pavdekshëm…
Pra, Laomedoni i kishte dhuruar heroit një kali te rrejshëm sa që menjëherë në rrugë për Kolshid kali ngordh dhe Herakleu i zemëruar kthehet në Trojë(Laomedonia) ku e vret mbretin Laomedon si ndëshkim për këtë tradhti masakron Laomedonin para syve te birit te tij Priamit..

Po e shtjelluam hollë e hollë sagen trojane, në fakt, e gjithë tragjedia trojane filloi që nga kjo tradhti e Laomedonit dhe përfundon me shkatërrimin e Trojës…Nga dorëshkrimet e Homerit mjerisht se nuk ka arritur deri tek ne asnjë faqe e tij.I vetmi libër apo dorëshkrim që ka arritur të mbijetoje deri në ditët tona ishte një dorëshkrim latin i gjetur ne shekullin XII-të pas Krishtit prej të cilit pastaj kopjohen disa libra në gjuhë të ndryshme. Disa pjesë duke kaluar dorë pas dore e zbukurim pas zbukurimi më në fund sot “Iliaden” dhe “odisen” i kemi në këtë gjendje, si poemat e para Europiane.

Këtu desha të shtoj se gjatë qëndrimit te tij në Itakë Homeri qëndron një kohë të gjatë tek një pasanik i madh me emrin Mentor, i cili i rrëfen jetën e Uliksit, odiseut dhe nga ky çast fillon të kompozoje vargje me shkrim, me titull: “ODUSSEIA”.
Por edhe në ishullin Shio(chio), afër Smirnise (bodrumi i sotëm në Turqi) aty e takon një bari me emrin Glokos, po ashtu edhe ky si dhe Mentori janë emra te pastër ilirë, që Homeri i çmonte këta dy personazhe që luajtën role në kompozimin e këtyre dy veprave duke i përmendur si personazhe të rëndomtë, por iu kushton homazhe.
Prandaj, s’ka dyshime se Homeri ka burime nga ilirët ose pellazgët. Të njëjtën gjë priftërinjtë Egjiptas te cilët i rrëfejnë Herodotit kur ky viziton Egjiptin 400 vite pas Homerit, po te njëjtat fjalë i kanë thënë edhe Herodotit si dhe Homerit se, Parisi e Helena donin të strehoheshin në Egjiptë por, nga frika që mos do plasi konflikti me Akejet, egjiptasit i thonë Parisit që të largohej nga vendi i tyre se nuk duan të bien në konflikte me Akejët.

Padyshim, si mos te dyshohet se këto dy poema nuk janë te shkruara në greqishte por në gjuhën ioniane, dhe kur e dijmi mirë se ionianët u shperngulen nga brigjet e detit Jon 140 vite pas ramjes së Trojës ose së paku rreth vitit 1200 para krishti nga dyndjet Doriane që vinin nga Iliria e mbrendshme dhe nga ky sulm dorianë shumë popuj iken nga greqia e sotme dhe uvendosen atje në brigjet e Azisë, me siguri se këta banor vijuan ende të flasin gjuhën e te parve te tyre Ionianve perendimor, kur dihet se, Ionianët dhe Dorët flisnin një dialekt të ilirishtës së vjetër dhe se këta dy popuj vinin nga iliria e mbrendshme ose Shqipëria e sotme, kjo analiz pra neve na shtyn të besojmi se: edhe Homeri fliste këto dy dialekte por jo greqishte kurrësesi.
Për jetën e Homerit mese miri ka shkruar Herodoti por edhe Straboni dhe Aristoti mirëpo një studim te veçantë i kushton Madam Dacie ne këtë studim me titull: “Jeta e Homerit”….Këtu në vijim të njihemi edhe me mendimin nga studiues shqiptar dhe zgjodhëm parathënien në 

Iliada nga Dr. Engjëll Sedaj:
Çështja Homerike:
Interesimi për Akilindhe personazhet e luftës së Trojës zgjojnë interesim në aspektin historikë edhe tek literatura shqiptare siç zgjojnë interesim edhe shumë vende e fise që i këndon Homeri. Disa prej këtyre momenteve historike kanë zgjuar vëmendje edhe tek periudha e Rilindjes Kombëtare në shekullin XIX-të në historiografi si dhe literaturën artistiko letrare duke e ndjekur hipotezën Pellazgjike dhe më disa teori të tjera mbi lashtësinë e popullit shqiptar, prandaj edhe thuhet se lajmet e para mbi fiset ilire dhe vendin e tyre i gjejmë në poemat e Homerit.Pellazgët ishin objektstudimi jo vetëm i studiuesve shqiptarë por edhe i të huajve, tëcilët janë mbështetur më së shumti në të dhënat e Homerit mbiata pellazgët hyjnor që janë në lidhje edhe më popujt tjerë,disa prej tyre kanë mbetur të panjohur dhe krejt mitikë.
Prej tyre, si pellazgjike në këngët homerike përmenden edhe këto fise tjera; kaonët, thesprotët, kasopejtë, molosët, atamanët, anafilokët, aithikët, orestët, antinanët, enienët, euritanët etj. Homeri thotë sipas këngëve në “Odisea” se, vetëm në Kretë banonin pesë fise me gjuhë të ndryshme, që janë; eteokretasit, kydonët, akejtë, dorianët dhe pellazgët, kurse në Iliadë këndon:
“Në breg të detitkanë zënë vend kerianët dhe ata peoenët harklakuar lelegët, kaokonët diva me pellazgë…”
Bashkë me pellazgët, nëkëngët homerike ndeshën edhe fise tjera, kështu që nuk mund tëlokalizohen në një vend të caktuar në Greqinë antike, por si tëshpërndarë në Kretë, Thesali, Epir, Mikenë dhe vende tjera.

Pra, e vërteta është se, edhe autorët tjerë antikë i zënë n’gojë pellazgët e vjetër kështu që për studiuesit e mëvonshëm mendimet dhe të dhënat e tyre u kanë shërbyer për ti përforcuar dhe për t’i bërë më të sigurta të dhënat legjendare e mitike mbi ta.
Mirëpo, studiuesit kanë konstatuar se elementet etnike të botës homerike në pjesën dërmuese janë më të vjetra se ajo e kohës së Homerit, gjë që ai është detyruar t’i përmendte popujt e lashtë paragrekë, prej të cilëve shumë shpesh pikërisht pellazgët t’i përcaktonte si një popull jo grekë.
Prandaj edhe elementetetnike të pellazgëve janë krejt të panjohura, të padefinuaramirë si edhe vetë koncepti pellazgjikë më këto elemente mitike,siç u tha më sipër, si një popull hyjnor, sado që ata në Luftëne Trojës kanë mbajtur anën e trojanëve.Si e shohim, paraqitja epellazgëve në këngët Homerike bëhet me disa kundërthënie.Këtu zakonisht behët edhe dallimi në mes të Akilit dhe Agamemnonit, jo vetëm se këta dy nuk merren veshë mes veti për shkak të një vajze, por më siguri se këta dy vinin nga dy botëra të ndryshme.
Pra duhet thënë gjithashtu se edhe në traditën e një literature të pasur, qoftë nga periudha e rilindasve shqiptarë, qoftë edhe më vonë, dalin disa personazhe të këngëve homerike, historikisht më të afërta, si kur është fjala për Akilin, ashtu edhe për Zeusin pellazgjikë të Dodonës.
Në fakt, pikërisht nëDodonë, si të themi, janë shkolluar protagonistët kryesorë tëkëngëve homerike; Akili dhe Odiseu, ku Akili i drejtohet Zeusit mëkëto fjalë:
“Mbret i pellazgëve ei Dodonve, o Zeus, ti që nga larg sundon edhe Dodonën “ …këto vargje e kanë motivuar edhe Naim Frashërin si dhe Samiun....Pra, si e shofim, pa dyshim se studiuesit në asnjë pikëpamje nuk kanë mundur t’i vënë këngët homerike në shërbim të Ilirologjisë më tepër se me të dhënat e shumta mbi dardanët. Prej Homerit e deri më sot Troja dhe heronjtë e luftës së saj kanë tërhequr vëmendjen jo vetëm të letrarëve, piktorëve e artistëve tjerë, por edhe vëmendjen e arkeologëve dhe të historianëve në përgjithësi.Mirëpo, nga hulumtimet e deritanishme nuk mund të thuhet se, janë arritur rezultate përkitazimë ndriçimin e elementeve etnike të trojanëve, të cilët Homerii quante edhe më emrin dardanë. Në disa raste Homeri bënëdallimin etnik në mes trojanëve e dardanëve si në këngën VII-tëkëtu;

“Trojanë, dardanë, më dëgjoni dhe ju aleatë te tjerë…”

Tek e fundit, edhe vetë emërtimet e ndryshme dëshmojnë dallimet e këtyre dy popujve tëFrigjisë.Duke përfunduar këtëfjalë të hyrjes për monumentin më të madh të letërsisëklasike greko romake, duhet thënë se, nga eposet e Homerit kanëmësuar artin e bukur dhe dijen të gjitha gjeneratat dhe të gjithë njerëzit e ditur në trevën Europiane dhe më gjerë.Në këtë mënyrë mundtë thuhet se edhe vetë Iliada me mitet dhe legjendat e begatshme tësaj, paraqet një internacionalizim të vërtetë dhe i bashkon jovetëm poetët e artistët e botës por edhe popujt dhe kulturat etyre: ky bashkim bëhet në një mënyrë më të natyrshme se që ibashkojnë popujt dhe kulturat e ndryshme librat ideologjikë efetarë.Pikërisht këtu qëndronedhe vlera e madhe artistike e këngëve homerike.Prandaj, si përkthimidhe botimi i parë integral, ashtu edhe ky botim i përkthimit tëripunuar i Iliadës nga Gjon Shllaku, i cili u realizua për tëparën herë në Prishtinë, shënon një datë të rëndësishme përkulturën shqiptare përgjithësisht, e sidomos për letërsinëEuropiane, sigurisht kulmore do jetë edhe në gjithë letërsinë epërkthyer shqiptare.Një meritë e veçantëdhe lëvdatë i takon z. Abdullah Zeneli për iniciativën dhe nismëne mbarë të tij që në ndërmarrjen botuese “Buzuku” tëbotohet kjo vepër madhështore e artit letrar, me shpresë se kypoet e adhurues i madh i letërsisë së shpejti do të vijoje punënedhe më botime të veprave tjera nga antika.
Gojdhanat mbijetojnë nëshpirtin e popullit me mija vite duke u treguar brez pas brezi, edhese nuk kanë lën shkrime si popujt tjerë, populli i yni kalën trashegim këto legjenda te vjetra ose aty këtu përralla për diva e kreshnikë si eposi popullor për Mujin që popullishqiptar i kujton edhe sot përmes epikës popullore trimerit etij te ngjajshme si tek Herakleu grekë.

Edhe sot në fshatin Morin deshmon forca e Mujit, se aty ruhen gurët e Mujit e të vllaut te tij Halil Garis. Pak më tutje duke shkuar rrugës Pejë-Prishtinë rrënex malit të zhveshur, mu aty ku buron një krua, qe populli equan, Kroni i Mretit, ngulitur mbi një platform guri, aty vrejmisi lugë gjurmen e gjurit, thuhet se aty janë kërrusur mbreterit e dikurshëm për te pirë ujë, dhe shifet kjartë edhesot, që nga ferkimi i zhgunit për gjatë mijëra vjetësh në atë guri ka lën vendë forma e përshtatshme e gjurit mbi guri ku është lëmuar nga zhgunat e leshit që i mbartnin dikur te parët tanë ilirët.

Në vijim do shperndajmi edhe dosjen rreth një Dardanosi tjetër i cili jetonte në Francë në shekullin e V-të pas eres sonë, sikurse te ishte e shkruar edhe nga perendit vetë se, fara e tyre te vijoje te ripertrihet edhe me tej ne anen tjeter, kah perendimi i diellit në Gali tek te paret e françezve, edhe atje jetoi një Dardan i ri ?
Na len pershtypje se ky Drdanusi kishte korrespondenc me Shen Jeremin nga Dalmacia.... dhe njiheshin mes veti..edhe jo vetem se mbante lidhje permes letrave pra ..?

Kush jeni ju Dardanus ?
Nofka e juaj na informon se, ju jeni një pasardhës i Dardanusit , themeluesi i qytetit të Trojës, i biri i Zeusit dhe Elektres, kështu që rridhni nga gjaku hyjnor ?

Në pallatin perandorak Dardanusi ushtronte funksione të larta administrative të mjeshtrëve dhe të kërkesave tjera. .
Rreth vitit 400 ai ishte konsulli i provincës Vjeneze, më i pasuri i Narbonnes. 

Nga viti 409, nga një dekret i perandorit Honorius u emrua prefekt i Pretorisë i Galisë dhe është investuar me dinjitetin suprem të aristokratit dhe këshilltar i perandorit Honorius.
Si prefekt i Pretorisë së Galisë, Dardanusi e administronte Galin, Belgjikën, Spanjen dhe Britanin e Madhe.

Ekzistenca e tij na është e njohur vetëm se nga një "Guri i shkruar" një mbishkrim latin i gdhendur në një shkëmb në buzë të rrugës.
Ky tekst na tregon se, një personazh me emrin Dardanus i cili i ndihmuar nga gruaja e tij dhe vëllai i tij, e bëri të mundëshme hapjen e kësaj rruge", e cila është quajtur Theopolis" dhe e ka fortifikuara këtë qytet me mure e dyert e ndertuara nga ai. Dardanusi ishte një zyrtar romak që jetoi në shekullin e V-të pas krishti ndër të tjera ai kishte korrespondence me Shën Jereminë dhe veçanërisht me Shën Augustin. . Para themelimit të këtij qytei, ai ushtroi autoritet konsullor në provincën Vjeneze ku edhe Pilat bënte pjesë e cila na bën veçanërisht interesant këtë vendë.


(photo : twiggy-rando.over-blog.com) 
Le texte latin gravé :
"CL, POSTVMVS DARDANVS V INL ET, PA TRICIAE DIGNITATIS EX CONSVLARI PRO VINCIAE VIENNENSIS EX MAGISTRO SCRINII LIB, EX QUAEST, EX PRAEF, PRET, GALL, ET NEVIA GALLA CLAR, ET INL, FEM, MATER FAM EJVS LOCO CVI NOMEN THEOPOLI EST VIARUM VSVM CAESIS VTRIMQVE MON TIVM LATERIB, PRAESTITERVNT MVROS ET PORTAS DEDERVNT QUOD IN AGRO PROPRIO CONSTITVTVM TVETIONI OM NIVM VOLVERVNT ESSE COMMVNE ADNI TENTE ETIAN V, INL. COM, AC FRATRE ME MORATI VIRI CL, LEPIDO EX CONSVLA .... GERMANIAE PRIMAE EX MAG MEMOR EX COM, RERVM PRIVAT, VT ERGA OMN.... VM SALVTEM EORV M STVDIVM ET DEVO TIONIS PVBLIC.... T... TVLVS POSSET ......STENDI"
===================================


"Klaudi Postumus Dardanus, burrë i shquar dhe i investuar me dinjitetin e një aristokratit, një ish-konsullor i provincës Vjeneze (Gaule) ish nepunës i zyrës, ish pergjegjes i targambledhsve, ish-prefekt pretoriane në Gali tek Naevia Galla, gruaja e shquar, nënë e fëmijëve te tij, në vendin e quajtur Theopolis te cilit i ka ndertua një rrugë praktike banorve duke i prerë të dy anët e krahët e malit dhe i solli muret dhe dyert e saj, kjo punë u bë në vendin e tij, ata donin të bëjnë këtë punë të përbashkët për sigurinë e të gjithve me ndihmën e Klaud Lepidusit, vëlla dhe shok i njeriut të lartpërmendur, ish konsullor i krahinës në Gjermani te vjeter, mjeshtër i vjetër (i zyres) i Arkivave, ish-llogaritesi i biznesit privat. Kështu që zelli i tyre për të gjithë dhe për dëshminë e tyre të njihet dhe tregohet publikishtë mundi i tij." 


Referancat;Përkthimi nga latinishtja ngaJean Guyon) shqip nga; kreksi

Burimi:http://messagesdelanature.ek.la/theo...sparue-p552410

përgatiti kreksi për Rilindjen=ilire=shqiptare=1993-2014

----------

